# 9dp3dt AF arrived cant believe it.



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello 

I am kinda new to this site and on my second ivf fresh cycle.  I had transfer 9 days ago.  2 x embies 7 & 8 cell.

Yesterday (day  i started to spot brown which has now turned into bright red with bits of what i think is my womb lining.
I spoke to clinic this morning and they said to carry on with cyclogest till Monday which is my OTD.

I am totally gutted i have never bled before coming off cyclogest in previous IUI and IVF cycles, and am so sad my AF decided to rear its ugly head a week before i am supposed to test.  

My clinic said there is a chance i could be pregnant albeit slim but how can this be if i am bleeding like this now?

IS there anyone out there with a similiar story?  With a happy ending.   I know the reality of this is not good, but IVF tends to make me a little desperate.   

Thanks Monkeyxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Monkey, 

I'm in the same boat as you.  I did a natural FET and 9pd 4dt I had lots of bleeding HOWEVER when my otd arrived (yestrday) I got a bfp. My hcg was 86.5 and the clinic said it was fine as long as i had no more bleeding but I'm going for another test tomorrow just to make sure as I literally cant beleive it after all the bleeding.  All I can say is that you just don't know untill your OTD. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and I'll let you know how my test goes tomorrow.  

  

Nicola x


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Nicola

That is such fantastic news : .  I know i might not be as lucky as you but it really does help give me some PMA till i get to OTD.  I am so close to necking a bottle of vodka.

Sorry to ask i know this is probably too much info.  Did you have bright red blood with bits of what look like womb lining in it?  And period light cramps i get them on and off but they are so light.....How long did you bleed for too?  I have been bleeding frombrown to red since yesterday arvo.  Were you also on cyclogest?
Sorry i know lots of questions..im going mad  

Thanks so much for coming back to me and congrats on your BFP praying it all works out for you. 

XXX   
PS i dont know why that sunglass smiley face has come up i was saying day 8 in previous post... ;..


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Monkey,

It was a frozen embryo transfer I had and it was unmedicated so they basically slip the embryo into your womb round about the time in your cylce where it would happen naturally and hope for the best, so I'm not on any medication.  

The blood DID look like AF blood, bright red but had no large clots, a few small clots but nothing major - it was just like a normal period.  

I'm not out of the woods yet, tomorrow is the big day but I'm so nervous......I so get what you say about the vodka.  I got AF and that night  I got drunk as I felt so depressed.  Then again 2 days later - on gin no less!!  AND it was my sons 4th birthday so we went 10 pin bowling too - oh, when I think about it!  Never mind, I thought it was all over so don't feel guilty.  'Normal' people do all sorts without knowing they are pregnant so as long as I behave fromnow on hopefully it'll be ok...

Heading off to bed in a mo so I'll say ttfn and let you know how I get on tomorrow...



Nicola x


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for your reply!  Have a great night sleep and i pray it all works out for you tomorrow!!! 

I deffo think mine is AF, but will wait till OTD.  

xxxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Mammamia - Good luck for today,    your results will be sky high! xxx


----------

